# Motorcycle drivers license in Nova Scotia



## Francis 1965 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi we are now very close to our final move from Germany to Nova Scotia, My husband is already there and he has changed in his German license for a Nova Scotia one.
He didn't have to do any test just switched it. But when he checked it they only had given him his car drivers license and not the motorcycle one.
He asked them and they didn't know if they could change that one also without him doing a test for it. Is this right does he need to do drivers test for the motorcycle or are they wrong and do they need to change that just like his one for the car.
Any one knows the answer to this?
any help would be very appreciated

Warm Regards
Francis


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Francis 1965 said:


> Hi we are now very close to our final move from Germany to Nova Scotia, My husband is already there and he has changed in his German license for a Nova Scotia one.
> He didn't have to do any test just switched it. But when he checked it they only had given him his car drivers license and not the motorcycle one.
> He asked them and they didn't know if they could change that one also without him doing a test for it. Is this right does he need to do drivers test for the motorcycle or are they wrong and do they need to change that just like his one for the car.
> Any one knows the answer to this?
> ...


The answer should be here,
https://www.gov.ns.ca/snsmr/paal/rmv/paal380.asp


----------



## Francis 1965 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you very much I will give them a call tomorrow to see what they say.
warm Regards
Francis


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Service Nova Scotia says you can only exchange a German license for a Class 5 Nova Scotia license (not Class 6) and "If you are requesting a different class of licence or an endorsement, you must complete a full drivers examination, which includes the purchase of a knowledge test receipt and road test receipt, and, successful completion of vision, signs, rules and road tests for the class of licence applied for."

In short, no cannot switch his motorcyle (Class 6), he will have to do a test for it.

Isle of Man, South Korea and UK can switch for Class 5 and/or Class 6.

http://www.gov.ns.ca/snsmr/paal/rmv/paal269.asp#appprocessgp4


----------



## Francis 1965 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you Liam 
I will tell him he has to do the test again.
Warm Regards
Francis


----------

